

The right way of coding AngularJS: How to organize a regular WebApp - mgonto
http://www.blogeek.com.ar/2013/03/23/the-right-way-of-coding-angularjs-how-to-organize-a-regular-webapp/

======
mgonto
Please give me your opinions!

